# Barn Swallows



## rkunsaw (Sep 1, 2019)

They put on quite a show this time of year

https://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/barn-swallow


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 1, 2019)

Awww. They are so cute. What kind of show do they put on?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2019)

I remember having to do a report on this bird when I was in grammar school!


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 1, 2019)

Are they endangered?  Haven't seen one for years.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 1, 2019)

tortiecat said:


> Are they endangered?  Haven't seen one for years.


NOt endangered in Texas...Here they are flying (Not Texas)


----------

